# replacing valves in honda gx160



## jordan mitchell (Jan 8, 2010)

hello there. anyone know how to replace the two valves in a honda gx160?. i understand that its a precise job but, then again it might not be. if anyone has any ideas that would be great thankyou jord


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

helo - 1st obtain valve grind top gasket set for for engine ( see your local dealer )
the remove muffler and carb assys, remove rocker box and put cylinder on tdc compresion stroke and remove rockers and push rods and rod guide plate ( keep inlet parts and ex parts in their own containers ( do not mix up) undo cyl head bolts 
depress valve springs on both valves and remove keepers
( again keep in / ex parts in their own containers ( do not mix up )
remove both valves from guides - check valve stemms for wear, and seats and faces for pitting and burning- but if replacing both valves make sure guides are ok and no excessive wear ( they usually wear with a bellmouth shape ) have to measure with dial gauge or use the rock method to get a fair indication of wear max limit is 5.57 mm 
( 0.2194")in the guide but if ok, fit new valves
after having both the seats recut and checked for correct contact to do a good job 
reassemble engine with new gaskets etc and torque down cyl head to correct torque in this case is 17 ft/lb and set inlet clearance to 0.005" and ex to 0.007"
be sure to apply loctite to push rod guide plate bolts and make sure this plate is in good condition - replace plug and change oil these engine like a 20w/ 50 oil or 10w/40
do not use sae 30 

if its beyond your capability have a repair shop do the work 

cheers mstpops


----------



## jordan mitchell (Jan 8, 2010)

hay thanks for the advice i'le try what you have said thanks.:tongue::tongue: jord


----------

